# penn senator 1/0



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

im looking into buying a penn senator 1/0 but cant find info on it. if anyone has info on this reel plzzzz pass it on. thanks


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.scottsbt.com/pennparts/reelspecs/penn110.htm


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Also remember that this reel is no longer in production.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

yes i know. a guy i fish with has one for sale. but after ready the specs on it i dont think it will fit for the kinda fishing i do. i like to fish for cobia and drum and i think i would get spooled if i hook up with a biggin


----------



## Tomssaw (May 26, 2011)

From a boat, Penn's Jigmaster is a great reel for cobia, drum and just general bottom bouncing. The squidder is a good reel if you need to do much casting.


----------

